

CPU Inside Keyboard - dreamz
http://images.google.com/images?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hl=en&q=CPU+Inside+Keyboard&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2

======
brk
What's old is new again.

Vic-20 or C-64 anyone?

There was another one of these about 10 years ago or so as well with an Intel
architecture.

